# Can anyone here loud bangs ??? or is it me ???



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Not being hyper but can anyone hear those load bangs and no its not thunder .............


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Not being hyper but can anyone hear those load bangs and no its not thunder .............


OOOpppps yes it is thunder coming in lol


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Proper rain, not the drizzle you get back home  plus it only lasts a short while, unlike the drizzle back home.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

philly said:


> Not being hyper but can anyone hear those load bangs and no its not thunder .............


Do you mean like a gun shot 'bang'? Could it be the bird scare device that are used in the fields to keep birds off the crops?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I was in Kathikas at a bbq when the thunder and lightening was going on. It was so loud up there I swear the ground was shaking.


----------

